# 2008 party theme



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't have any ideas for props or decor. I just wanted to say what a fantastic idea! I had an '80s party once and it was so much fun and I want to have another. The idea of combining that party idea with Halloween seems like it would be 10x as much fun. I was a kid in the '80s, so if I had a party like yours, I'd definitely try and think of elements to add that would reflect my childhood Halloweens as well as '80s horror films and icons.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmm, I grew up in th 80's and I remember: flourescent colors/clothing, lace madonna gloves, big hair, giant sweatshirts, leg warmers, breakdancing, skinny pink ties and stirrup pants! Now if that stuff doesn't sound scary I don't know what is! Oh, If your thinking of great 80's monsters don't forget American Psycho-should make your invite a business card! I know it's not an 80's movie, but he's the ultimate 80's yupppie jerk!
You should def. break out lots of 80's music, Michael Jackson's Thriller is a must for a Halloween party. Oh, Oh Michael Jackson=SCARY!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Idea MHooch. Ideas huh? HMMMMM Well do you want ideas for Halloween decor or just the times as they were. I think Blow Molds for some reason were big then. Maybe some Halloween Blow molds. I definately think you should have the Michael Jackson thriller song and maybe video playing. Go back and watch some of the old movies maybe they can give you some ideas for decor. Dont forget retro candy. I think if you go on google and put in popular candy in the 80's something will definately come up. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a GREAT theme MHooch. I love the 80's!!! Big hair, big hair bands, cheesy ballads, John Hughes movies, the clothes... all of it! IMHO. M. Jackson's thriller is the number 1 80's song for Halloween. Let's see: parachute pants, Rubik's cubes, gel shoes, lots of pins on your clothing. Unfortunately, I remember a lot more about the clothing more than the ideas for decorating. You could do a zombie Crockett & Tubbs from Miami Vice. I'll have to think about this one more and get back to you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohh a Zombie Crocket and Tubbs. I love that idea!! Yeah you should do that MHooch. How about a skeleton dressed as Madonna, or Skeletons dressed in daglow clothing, Or find one of those Frankie Relax T-shirts and put that on a skeleton. Or How about a flash dancer skeleton. Oh the possiblities are endless. You must let us know what you decide.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Don't forget Alf, Mork from Ork, Three's company, Golden Girls and Dallas (who shot JR?), M.A.S.H.,

The Shining, Mad Max and Superman. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


Ronald Regan, Jimmy Carter, George Bush 1, Richard Prior burned, Charles and Dianna marry, Charles and Dianna separate, Arnold marries Maria, PC is born, Pac-Man introduced, Liposuction introduced, first Cabbage Patch doll, Mary Lou Retton wins gold, Nude photos of Vanessa Williams, Michael Jackson's hair caught fire filming a Pepsi commercial, Chernobyl, Fall of the Berlin wall, Pete Rose banned, Medez Bros kill their parents, TV Guide shows Oprah's head on Ann-Margret's body, Geraldo Riveria nose broken, Milli Vanilli gets Best New Artist Grammy, Milli Vanilli stripped of Grammy.

Other than that not much to tell.


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I think you need 4 skeletons sitting at a kitchen table dressed as the Golden Girls *L*

This is a great idea, I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

LT Scare - oh yeah! Michael with his hair on fire....forgot about that.

hehe Certainly in poor taste but a hilarious prop. Might take some thought to make it safe, but otherwise a very easy prop.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Malenkia said:


> I think you need 4 skeletons sitting at a kitchen table dressed as the Golden Girls *L*
> 
> This is a great idea, I can't wait to see pictures!


Don't forget the old, dried up cheesecake on the table.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Jackielantern said:


> LT Scare - oh yeah! Michael with his hair on fire....forgot about that.
> 
> hehe Certainly in poor taste but a hilarious prop. Might take some thought to make it safe, but otherwise a very easy prop.



We all know about Jackson's habits. Not so sure it's in bad taste. 

Regardless ...










Plus


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Voila! A prop.  Great finds LTScare.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Cut the head off of this one and you've got Mork from Ork ...

Nanu Nanu


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I was thinking of doing an 80's theme also......One of my favorite things for my party is making cool invitations. anyone got any ideas on an invite.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You guys ROCK!!!!!

Those are some of the best ideas! I absolutely *LOVE *the Crockett and Tubbs Zombie one...wouldn't that make a _grea_t costume???

And dressing skellys in 80's clothing, that's priceless!!! "Girls just wanna have fun!"

And the Golden Girls....it would be like Norman Bate's mother X 4!!! Playing cards and eating cheesecake!!!

But what I _really_ *really* *REALLY* have to think of a way to do is a Michael Jackson prop with his hair on fire......BRILLIANT!!!!

I'm looking for invitation ideas, too, so keep em comin'


Did I say how much I LOVE YOU GUYS?????


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And I forgot to mention, instead of charades or word games like pictionary that we usually play, I'm getting a karioke machine and 80's music. Won't that be a stitch? Anybody have any experience with renting/buying karioke and music??


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont,but I was going to do that for my sons party this year. Let me know how it goes.We wont have 80's music but you get the idea. Invitations....hmmmmmm.....I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

Malenkia said:


> I think you need 4 skeletons sitting at a kitchen table dressed as the Golden Girls *L*


I died from laughter! Actually, you only need three seated skeletons and one standing, for some reason the GGs table had only three chairs though there were four of them. Someone was always the odd one out.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

No one could have their back to the camera


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Watch the classic movie Fright Night. I think that was also from the 80's. The 80's diden't have much cool stuff so I guess the older the looking the better??


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

yellow_moon said:


> I died from laughter! Actually, you only need three seated skeletons and one standing, for some reason the GGs table had only three chairs though there were four of them. Someone was always the odd one out.


You could have the left out Golden Girl standing infront of the skeletons of the other three taking revenge. Mwahahaha. Fry them in a gient pot!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

MHooch said:


> I'm looking for invitation ideas, too, so keep em comin'


I found this on DIY.com. Google Image Result for http://img.diynetwork.com/DIY/2003/09/18/wke103_1fa_d.jpg
They used a rubicks cube to write the info on. Depending on how many invites you send out this could get a little pricey. You could take wooden blocks the same size as a rubicks cube, paint them black and put different colored stickers on each side to make it look like a rubiks cube and then write your invitation info on the stickers.

This site has pictures of their annual 80's party. Google Image Result for http://clement80sparty.com/resources/_wsb_392x507_2006-80$27s-Party-Invitation.jpg
They have used various pictures of themselves in the 80's and some 80's icons. 

You could go with some images of Michael Jackson's Thriller video on a paper invitation - or possibly do some kind of DVD invite using Michael Jackson's Thriller video with your party information inserted.

I also found this website that is all about the 80's. 80s Party Planning Guide - Fur Sure!

Here are also some random invitation thoughts that I had: What about using the RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses (ala Risky Business) and attach the party invite to them? Put your invite on a piece of material cut from acid washed jeans? Put a sparkling Michael Jackson glove in a box with the invitation?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

HallowSkeen, you ROCK!!!

Thanks for the links and the great ideas. I REALLY like the Rubric's cube one, but you're right, that could get expensive.

Funny you should mention Thriller: my plan is to get a core group to learn the dance and perform it at the party!!!!

And Wayfarers....my favorite!! I'm giving that one some *SERIOUS* consideration.


Thanks again for your efforts on my behalf, great stuff!!!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Omg Mama Hooch that sounds amazing!!! And there was me thinking you couldn't top your HP party 
One thing you could do regarding the karaoke is, if you guys have a Playstation, get Singstar 80's? I have the Rock one and it's good fun! Although you will have a much smaller range of songs than if you hire full-on karaoke facilities, it will be a lot cheaper 

As for the decor, I was thinking of those very old school Halloween decorations, like vintage xmas decor - utilise strings of popcorn and orange and black paper streamers? You could have 80's prizes for things like Halloween themed legwarmers, black lace gloves, jelly bracelets etc and you could have a rubric's cube competition or a spacehopper race? lol I'm an 80's baby but I only spent the first 5 years of my life in the 80's so I don't have much to remember I'm afraid.

Watching films such as American Psycho, The Wedding Singer, Beetlejuice, other 80's classics etc will give you ideas on the decor that reflects the 80's and then I'm sure you will put your own awesome spooky spin on things  Oh! Jello shooters! Are they 80's? They are good, regardless! Maybe some 80's theme named cocktails? Like a "Dead Yuppie Manhattan" or a "Bloody Madonna" lol xxx


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

All _awesome_ ideas, magickbean...but i wouldn't expect any less from you!!!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Funny you should mention Thriller: my plan is to get a core group to learn the dance and perform it at the party!!!!


If you are planning on doing 'Thriller' I would get started NOW, We did that three years ago and it was ALOT of work! Very Fun!!!


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

I did this theme a few years ago and it was my friends' favorite. We set each room up with a different scary 80's theme. My dining room was from Hellraiser - complete with chains (plastic) hanging from the ceiling. The bedroom was Nightmare on Elm Street, the family room was Prom Night and the kitchen was a mix of a few themes along with Them! and The Stuff. We had a whole buffet of 80's themed food along with spiked Capri Suns, jello (shots), all the fave candies of the time and Hostess cupcakes, twinkies and such cut in half.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Is anyone else thinking how fun it would be to have a skeleton or zombified Motley Crue? With HUGE hair. Imagine Nikki Sixx as a zombie, LOL. 

And lest we forget, music by The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees (their song, "Halloween", is great) or perhaps "Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo. Or "Bark at the Moon", by Ozzy Osbourne if you're more into metal.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

BadTableManor said:


> Is anyone else thinking how fun it would be to have a skeleton or zombified Motley Crue? With HUGE hair. Imagine Nikki Sixx as a zombie, LOL.
> 
> And lest we forget, music by The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees (their song, "Halloween", is great) or perhaps "Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo. Or "Bark at the Moon", by Ozzy Osbourne if you're more into metal.


Great music suggestions, BadTableManor!!!! Thanks!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

ok so I know its dumb but I just keep thinking...garbage pail kids!!!.... puking patty, scabby abby LOL


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> Is anyone else thinking how fun it would be to have a skeleton or zombified Motley Crue? With HUGE hair. Imagine Nikki Sixx as a zombie, LOL.
> 
> And lest we forget, music by The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees (their song, "Halloween", is great) or perhaps "Dead Man's Party" by Oingo Boingo. Or "Bark at the Moon", by Ozzy Osbourne if you're more into metal.


Expanding upon that ... how about *all *dead rock musicians zombie party?

Buddy Holy, Elvis, Hendrix, Joplin, Morrison, Carpenter, John Derver (a stretch), Sonny Bono, Lennon, Harrison, Madona .... oh wait, A-Rod's wife's contract on her is not filled yet ... well maybe by H'ween.  Mae West recorded one rock LP that included Twist and Shout and Shakin' All Over. Bob Marley, Dennis Wilson (Beach Boys), Roy Orbison, stretch to Johnny Cash, Joey Ramone, Pete Pedersen of The Harmonicats (could have some morbid fun with that one) and on and on


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

MHooch, also don't forget about the Dukes of Hazzard and Magnum PI. You could also do a zombied "A-Team".


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Now you've got me going, LOL. Add to the list Sid Vicious, Brian Jones, Michael Hutchins (INXS), Warren Zevon.


LT Scare said:


> Expanding upon that ... how about *all *dead rock musicians zombie party?
> 
> Buddy Holy, Elvis, Hendrix, Joplin, Morrison, Carpenter, John Derver (a stretch), Sonny Bono, Lennon, Harrison, Madona .... oh wait, A-Rod's wife's contract on her is not filled yet ... well maybe by H'ween.  Mae West recorded one rock LP that included Twist and Shout and Shakin' All Over. Bob Marley, Dennis Wilson (Beach Boys), Roy Orbison, stretch to Johnny Cash, Joey Ramone, Pete Pedersen of The Harmonicats (could have some morbid fun with that one) and on and on


----------



## Caliban (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned the ultimate 80's dead guy... Bernie from Weekend at Bernie's.


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

I was going to do a superhero theme this year but I'm pretty attached to the witch/wizard, magical creature theme that I was playing around with. I already made that invitation so I'm going to stick with it. Superheros can wait.


----------

